# Me myself and I



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Right im niether a show or a pro and im definetley not a inspiration so i hope the mods / competitors dont mind me doing a journo here.

Been lurking on UK - M for a while now and decided i would start a journal here, hopefully with some decent constructive input from some decent guys who are actually bodybuilders, not just copy and paste numptys (christ there are so many these days). I have had journos on a few other sites but TB there isnt enough traffic / input to warrant them being there.

So - Me. Firstly lets establish im not actually 'an iron'  its an abbreviation of a longer screen name form the MT glory days where i used to be 'iron and constrictors'. I live in London, am 24 years old and have 2 little girls, 1 is 3years and 1 is 6 months old. My real name is Andrew, reffer to me as whatever you wish on the boards, jsut keep it civil 

I enjoy my training and pushing myself to progress further weights / reps wise every session, i also enjoy eating. So much so that i got up to a fat 17st earlier this year after hitting the 'see food bulking diet'.

So at 17st 20%++ BF in April i decided to start cutting, i cut for 10 weeks and dropped to a much better looking 14st 7lb at about 14% ( but still not resembling a bb'er ). I took the plunge and hit my first injectable course of

1-6 prop EOD 100mg

1-4 dbol 20mg ED (15 mg going by recent blue heart lab tests)

and am now in week 3 of PCT sitting at a stable 15st 7lb. The weights used in gym are still creeping up weekly all be it at a very slwoed pace compare to when 'on'.

Right well thats about it for now, thanks for taking time to read, hope to get to know you lot a bit better over teh coming months / years and appreciate any advice no matter how small / large.

The plan is to bulk over teh winter eating nice wholeclean foods then strip off fat in the summer to sub 10% to find out 'what lies beneath'

I train at Muscle works gym, Bethnal, London just for reference.

My current routine ( I use a weight suitable so that I could not complete another posotive rep for all sets, ramping up as reps lower) -

Monday.

Chest / Bi

Flat DB bench press x 12,8,6

hammer strength incline press x 12,8,6

incline flyes x 12,12,12

BB curl x 12,8,6

db curl x 12,8,6

cable preacher curls x 12,12,12

Tuesday

Shoudlers / Hams

seated behind neck press x 12,8,6,6

seated db press x 12,8,6

lateral flyes x 12,12,12

rasied SLDL x 12,8,6

plate laod seated ham curl x 12,8,6

lying leg curl x 12,12,12

WEDS OFF - AM cardio pre breakfast for 30 mins

Thursday

back / tris

BB row x 12,8,6

lat pulldown x 12,8,6

hammer strength row / mid row x 12,12,12

CGBP x 12,8,6

Incline skulls x 12,8,6

pressdowns x 12,12,12

Friday

quads / calves

squats x 12,8,6

hack squats x 12,8,6

leg press x 12,12,12

calve work amounting to minimum 100 reps, dont really need to cain these at mo, they are far out of proportion to rest of me at 18"

SAT / SUN OFF - Am cardio as wednesday


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

ok my last set of measured stats ( i'll get some pics up soon)

chest 48"

arms 15 3/4" (RUBBISH!)

legs 27"

calves 18"

navel measurement 38-39" although 36" jeans are loose yet need them for legs lol


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome onboard mate.

Bet Muscleworks is a bit different to what you were used to before, eh?

Is it a good laugh there and when are you coming up here again for a workout? They're down to 20 per cent of their original size but a lot tougher.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi mate, thanks for the welcome.

Muscleworks is officailly 'home' mate. I love it. Much better than the poxy sports track gym i used to workout in, my trainings coming on leaps and bounds since being there.

Trained in the powermill middleton the other week with a few mates up north (one of them is weseatham he posts here) and that is another great spit and saw dust gym.

Down to sunny Peterborough? hmmmmmm,early new year mate, january the something if your about then? Will have to try and time it so Mr Rackham can also attend, sure he wouldnt want to miss out!

alot tougher? painful and gruelling summed up the last delts day! can it get tougher! My poor shoudlers had never seen so much volume!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok a sample diet day - if something is changed it meets whatever it replaces macros wise.

meal 1

90g oats

15 eggwhites

1 banana

spoon of honey

meal 2

200g chicken breast grilled

11 corn cakes

meal 3

200g chicken / 210g turkey

handfuls of spinnach

2 teaspoons peanut butter

flax oil x 10ml

fish oil x 3

meal 4

200g chicken breast grilled

11 corn cakes / rice cake equivilent

Train

meal 5 PWO - 50g whey / 100g dextrose

Meal 6

200g tinned drained tuna

120g basamati rice

splash of nandos sauce

meal 7

tub of quark

peanut butter x 2 teaspoons

fish oils x 6

flax oil x 5ml


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

The Iron said:


> alot tougher? painful and gruelling summed up the last delts day! can it get tougher! My poor shoudlers had never seen so much volume!


Volume is gone, blowtorch intensity, however, is turned way up.

We couldn't do jack after delts last night. My training partner couldn't even drive his car, which was hilarious. Delts took about 10 mins tops. Triceps took another 10. We had 5 mins rest in the middle.:cool:


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

seriously? jezzus that must have been intense, i know how much punishment you inflict, it must have been 10 mins non stop practically per part!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright fella, glad to see you on board!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Bout time i did a proper journo and got some input from serious BB'ers.

Hope all is well mate, looks like a session is on soon at Kieths! I take it you will be in attendence?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

no training tonight - got dentist at 4 and dont fancy going after TBH, will go tomorrow for back / tri's then quads / calves with my mate whos coming down on Sunday.

Diet today so far

meal 1

10 weetabix

1 banana

spoonful of honey

60g whey protein

(yeah i know, rubbish meal but im strugglnig to wake at mo, thinks its winter problems)

meal 2

200g chicken breast grilled in garlic / herb / olive oil

100g dry weight rice with extra peppers / onions / green beans

meal 3

210g steak

1 apple

1 banana

3 x fish oils

meal 4

200g chicken breast grilled in garlic / herb / olive oil

100g dry weight rice with extra peppers / onions / green beans

not sure wether to eat before dentist, i've eaten 3 whole garlics in 2 days poor sod.

meal 5 will be

4 whole eggs / 3 xtra whites omletted

broccoli

meal 6 will be

90g oats dry weight

1 banana

15 egg whites

spoonful of honey

meal 7 will be

quark

6 x fish oils

5ml flax

2 teaspoons of PNB

im maintaining at my 15.5st on that sort of amount of food during PCT, will bummp up in a week or two once mass building commences.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

PS - comments on diet and training more than welcome.  :lift:


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Alright mate.

Didnt know you had a journal going on here.

Hopefully see you soon.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, I'm well up for another session at righty's


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

10 weetabix? are you sure!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 10 weetabix? are you sure!


 mg: They must be bitesize! 

Looking forward to following this thread - sounds interesting,all the best!

Any piccy's?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Gaz - Yes mate, only been going a day or two, hoping to get some serious mass building done over winter and wanted a journo in a place that has high traffic and alot of competing BB'ers on it - UKM meets the spec more than any other board around at the moment. See Racks journo mate, i wasnt dropping you out from meeting at Kieths, he only mentioned it yesterday and nothing has been organised. I was hoping Hotel Ramsden might have vacancies when i do come down, bit of a trek for a few hours + i want to spend a few hours trianing and another few hours in tat shop getting covered in ink.

Rack - cool mate, we will sort something out, it may be before xmas but im not sure if i can get down by then as its only 10 bloody weeks and i have the family to sort etc.

Massive - yes mate only 10 

Paramaniac - No mate full size tesco ripoffs. I have a pretty decent appetite, they dont even touch the sides TBH. No piccies yet unless you want old ones i might be able to dig some out - dont expect a rippedup vieny BB'er though mate, i've not been on this path long but will get there. Started tinkering with gear this year, hopnig to lay down some serious mass over winter then diet down to silly low BF and see what i have got.

i'll see if i can go find this years progress pics for you - TBH its a bit embarrasing putting them up on here what with the standard of physique!


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes mate, just let me know when you fancy coming up and i will put the no vacancy sign in the window.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorted. Will probably be looking at Jan anyway now as i have a date in the powermill on December 1st with Wes and cant afford to be travelling up and down the coutry so close to xmas.

Dont worry, i'll bring max a belated riendeer bone or something.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

OK tooth all sorted, a night of soft stuff such as omlettes and porridge with eggs etc and im ready to start chewing today apparently - If im not and i swallow the dental work im lookin at being stung for another £190.

Note to board members - do not become a bank robber, become a dentist - it pays better.

today so far

meal 1

3 whole eggs + 4 egg whites

90g oats

handful of raisins

spoonful of honey

multivit ( 2 a day jobbies from MP, decent spec - 1 cap am and 1 cap PPWO )

meal 2 - enjoying now

200g or Irons garlicy / herby grilled chicken breast bonanaza

100g dry weight basamati rice

chopped peppers / onions / green beans

i will be popping to sainsburys to get some BOGOF king prawns for the meals after this


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Just get your sorry asses down to the gym for brutalising.

Ooer, that sounds, kinda wrong but, hey, feck it, all who are up for a mini-meet again at my gym *raise* their hands now - yes, even YOU reading this in work surrounded by totty - do it now. Heh heh.

Actually, Mr Iron, if you want to, you can get a list going in here.

We can have a private gym session in Peterborough on a Saturday or Sunday AFTER the gym closes at 1pm. UKM and MT members only.

I've also bought a fair bit of new kit since you were here last.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

GOODLUCK WITH ANOTHER JOURNAL ANDY LOL


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

;O) the other boards were a bit too quite for me [email protected], I've only ever kept proper journal in one place, hidden off of mainstream BBing boards where none can find it ;o)

This one shall be my only one from now.

That sounds awesome Kieth mate yeah, no one can hear us scream in pain after closing..........

List so far for a weekend in january we can all make?

Rightyho - gotta invite him its his gym

Rack - well half a rack, hes dropped shed loads.

Me - Mc Hammers bastard lovechild. ( well i didnt know what to write for me)

oooogazoooo - The man with many o's

Slamdog -lock up your sisters and your beer

Anyone who is interested and will turn up / likes pain please raise hand as righty said, i jsut did it and they think im crazy, not sure wether its the prawns / peanut butter and drinking flax oil or the hand raising that threw them.


----------



## 0o0Gaz0o0 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldnt mind it mate.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

:lift:edited - gaz added


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd be game for a go too.... pete bog horror is only down the road..


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lol @ pete bog horror!

Your on list my man although you must be :crazy:,word cannot describe the pain for days after the las tsession there. Think volume and then double it and add about 20 dropsets in.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i need the push.... and hey.. why not do something foolish once in a while!


----------



## Tomas (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi guys!

would it be ok if i came along?

Its Tom (oarornothing from MT) btw.

Il be following the journal Andy!

all the best

Tom


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Righty made me want to cry last time


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

RACK said:


> Righty made me want to cry last time


The new system WILL make you cry, plus it only takes about 15 mins per bodypart.

Investing in some cheap Poundstretcher buckets for the sick before you arrive.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Tom - Hi mate, long time no speak. I'l put you down.

Kieth - The powermill in middleton has them littered about as standard, i thought it was a quality touch!

Maybe you could provide new members with own bucket on signing up lol


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

**** son. You'll get RSI from all the typing you'll be doing. What Andy hasn't informed you yet is that he's in for the ride with me in trying to do a first timers next year. I just wanna get on stage in a thong. He wants to watch me in a thong.

I'd love to make the trip down to righty's place, but the silver dragon doesn't return many miles to the pound, and its too close to chrimbo for me.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

weseastham said:


> **** son. You'll get RSI from all the typing you'll be doing. What Andy hasn't informed you yet is that he's in for the ride with me in trying to do a first timers next year. I just wanna get on stage in a thong. He wants to watch me in a thong.
> 
> I'd love to make the trip down to righty's place, but the silver dragon doesn't return many miles to the pound, and its too close to chrimbo for me.


It'll be after Crimbo. I'm going to try to make ninepack come down too.....


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

God, no secrets with Wes around is there!!!!

I was keeping that nugget between us untill closer to the time. haha.

Yes I would like to do a first timers next year if I can add another 18lb of decent tissue by early summer. Would be a good experience an yes I cant wait to stand next to wes oiled up wearing what resembles ladies underwear.

Wes - 3rd saturday in Jan mate, get your **** down to rightys sweetcheeks - bring the silver dragon - that van makes me laugh, the trees die as it passes


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

oh yeah ps get yourself a journo started over hear Wes you northern git.

OK 2 workouts to update trog with - both went ok, managed porgression so im happy.

*BACK / TRI / TRAP*

Db row

12 x 50lbers

12 x 65lbers

10 x 80lbers

6 x 90lbers

Pulldowns

12 x p5

12 x p9 up 1 peg

10 x p12 up 1 peg

5 x p15 static

seated cable row wide

not sure what to call attachment, trying to find one in a link but no joy yet. hands face each other and are wider than shoudler width.

12 x 35kg testing water

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 50kg

The 50kg was an easy load, wanted to ease into these and get form right as i havent done them before. Will aim to notch up a peg every week / fortnight for a while till they plateau.

CGBP

20 x 20kg up 8 reps ( obviously still easy, more of a preexhaust set)

15 x 50kg up 2 reps

10 x 60kg

6 x 70kg

tri's need some love, CGBP has been floating around the same weights for a few weeks, im **** at any benching lol

Incline skulls

16 x 17.5kg

12 x 22.5kg

12 x 22.5kg

12 x 22.5kg

dropped the pyramiding on these and am going to stick with straight 12's.

Pressdowns

20 x 30kg set added

12 x 50kg up 5kg

12 x 50kg up 5 kg

12 x 50kg

DB shrugs

20 x 45lbers up 5 reps

16 x 72lbers up 1 rep

10 x 90lbers down 2 reps

10 x 90lbers normally do this with the 110-115's for 6 reps but decided to drop weight and get 10 out.

All in all not a bad session, everything was sore when I woke up next day.

QUADS / CALVES

Squat

12 x 60kg

12 x 92.5kg up 2.5kg

8 x 107.5kg up 2.5kg

6 x 117.5kg up 2.5kg

Hacksquats

15 x 80kg up 3 reps

10 x 90kg up 2 reps

8 x 100kg up 2 reps

Legpress

15 x 150kg up 3 reps

15 x 150kg up 3 reps

15 x 150kg up 3 reps

Standing calf raise

35 x 20kg

32 x 20kg

12 x 100kg

12 x 120kg

Seated calf

20 x 20kg

20 x 20kg

Had a light calves session, they dont need work at 18" really so just toying with em.

Decline crunches

2 x 25

Not a bad sess, everything progressed.

Calories are going up as of tomorrow now, time to get growing. Sitting at 15st 7lb empty


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice session mate. I'll start popping mine up now.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Wasnt a bad one, i've never been strong mate, infact im weak as **** compared to alot of people but i aim to constantly progress every week and 9 times out of 10 i do, be it a few reps or a kg, i make sure i progress.

THe squats are WELL down on what i was up to, i got 145kg x 6 with decent ass to floor form in manchester, then got sick and legs got missed for a few weeks. Entered PCT and when i fianlly got back to hit legs they were **** weak so decided to deload and work up to and beyond what i was on.

Im lucky in the legs department mate, quads are thick and grow easy, calves are stupid and are sitting at 18", i only train them as an afterthought as they outweight me by far.

I need to focus on my upper upper body if i want to have a go next year and need majority of mass to be added here.

diet today so far

meal 1

95g oats

3 whole eggs / 4 extra whites

1 banana

spoonful of honey

meal 2

115g basamati rice

200g grilled iron speciality chicken

meal 3

220g king prawns

3 teaspoons of PNB

6 fish oil caps

1 apple

meal 4

115g basamati rice

200g grilled iron speciality chicken

pre workout banana

TRAIN

meal 5 PWO

shake 50g whey / 100g dextrose

meal 6 PPWO

huge plate of spag bol ( not my norm, had a few things to do round mums and she done dinner)

meal 7

3 whole eggs / 2 xtras whites

75g chicken breast

onions

6 x fish oil caps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're not training for strength though mate. You're training for a look.

Granted it's nice being able to lift massive weights, but I'd bench a cotton bud as long as I looked good LOL!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

I do bench cotton buds  up to 3 x 8 on them now. rock and roll.

Yeah i know mate, as long as i progress weekly im happy, as you say im not training for strength.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

hi m8, i will be moving to east london soon. how much is it to join mw?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hi mate - its £35 a month direct debit.

You can pay a year up in full and get it for around £345 I believe tho if your feeling flush which saves a bit.

Nice avi by the way! LMFAO!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im looking forward to train in that gym its my main reason for moving (unless my gf asks) lol


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah its awesome mate - They have moved my work times around at work starting in 2 weeks so i will be training in there at 7am from now on.:lift:

up at 4am to get 2 meals in probably.

I used to train there that early, it was good actually, gyms pretty empty leaving you the run of all the equiptment.

shhhhhhhhhhhhh....Your not moving there for MW your moving to be closer to her if she asks!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i was thinking about training in the mornings aswell actuelly


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

wicked. same sort of time as me? I need to be in north london by 9am so i have to hit gym at 7am.

i'll see ya there.

whens the move?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

The Iron said:


> wicked. same sort of time as me? *I need to be in north london by 9am *so i have to hit gym at 7am.
> 
> i'll see ya there.
> 
> whens the move?


me to lol

i want to move in streight way but just need to gewt the ok from one of the people i will be sharing with


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Would you get the train from bethnal green to work?

Thats the way i'd go. basically train from 7am - 8am ish.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well from bethnal green to liverpool street. how much does it cost for a weekly traval card or is it cheaper to use a oyster?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

My travel card is £27.40 mate, i whack it on my oyster weekly.

Comes in handy to have a travel card as if the trains are naffed you can get bus / tube etc.

Where abouts in North you work mate? Im in white hart lane


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im in harrow


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Another day, another training sess complete, a bit more progress made towards my long term goals.

*Chest / Bi's*

Db Bench

15 x 35lbers 3 extra reps on warm up than normal

15 x 55lbers up 1 rep

10 x 65lbers down 1 rep

6 x 72lbers level same

4 x 80lbers up 8lb each DB from last week and down 2 reps.

Hammer strength plate load incline press

14 x 25kg E/S same

7 x 32.kg E/S up 2.5kg, down a rep

6 x 35kg E/S same

Incline Db flyes

12 x 25lbers

11 x 40lbers up 1 rep

10 x 40lbers level

12 x 40lbers ( last 2 were assisted by random spotter) up 4 reps + 2 assisted

BB curls

12 x 17.5kg

13 x 23.5kg up 1kg

8 x 28kg up 1 rep

7 x 30kg up 1 rep

Db curls

12 x 25lbers up 3lb

9 x 35lbers same

7 x 40lbers up 2 reps

Cable preacher

12 x p3 level

11 x p3 up 1 rep

6 x p3 + 6 x p1 down 2 reps?!?! dropped peg down and got a few extras to make up for it.

Overall, not a great session, progress made in some areas, some static and i tired easily today. Just one of those day, i gave it all i had and more so im happy.


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

You fookin cockerney b***ards. You'll be getting out your chimney sweeping brushes next.

If its the 4th week of Jan at rightys, then I can't see any problems. 3rd week, I'll be skint from chrimbo still.

If I do come down, nine pack can chill on the couch in the back of the dragon and discuss how to make my delts grow.

I'll have to plant 19 trees to offset my carbon footprint for that trip.

Sorry for spilling the beans mate. I didn't know it was a secret. You do know that only chicks keep secrets right?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

> Sorry for spilling the beans mate. I didn't know it was a secret. You do know that only chicks keep secrets right?


Another secret of mine you let out the bag! LMFAO!

Jezus i was going to suprise them all and compete in the miss figure or something  ( after a good shave down of course and some readjustment of my ample breasts)

We can have a delts day on dec 1st mate if you like?

Diet for yesterday now fully updated in previous post


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

diet today so far

meal 1

95g oats

3 whole eggs / 4 extra whites

1 banana

spoonful of honey

meal 2

2 egg mc muffins :nono:

meal 3

115g basamati rice

200g grilled iron speciality chicken

meal 4

220g prawns

3 teaspoons of PNB

5ml flax

6 x fishoil caps

meal 5

115g basamati rice

200g grilled iron speciality chicken

pre workout apple

TRAIN

meal 6 PWO

shake 50g whey / 100g dextrose

meal 7

150gish of steak ( misssu gave the other peice to the lizard beforee i got home!! grrrrr)

1 whole egg + 2 xtra whites

125g basamati rice

meal 8

4 whole eggs / 2 extra whites

splash of olive oil

3 x fishoil caps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

2 egg mcmuffins!! You lucky thing, I'd kill for one right now!!!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Get chicken and Pro-Pep in ya. Much better....


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Will be testing a few CNP bits soon actually mate. I'm giving boditronics products a spin at the moment.

I'm aiming for a 95% clean diet, allowing about 2 cheat meals a week.

the egg mc muffins were one of those this week and will be ONTOP of my normal 7 clean meals.

John - It was a proper sexual moment eating them on train mate, if the carriage was a tad emptier i may have nobbed the second one. mg:


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Another day another training session. I left my hams alone today as they are still sore from the weekend! just focused on delts

*Delts*

Behind neck seated press

15 x 30kg

12 x 45kg - up 3 kg

8 x 55kg - up 3kg

8 x 65kg - up 3kg + 2 reps

8 x 70kg - up 3 kg and 3 reps ( last 2 were 'spotted', spotter assures he hardly helped but as i dont know him i dont trust him lol

Seated Db press

12 x 45lbers static

7 x 60lbers down 1 rep

6 x 72lbers up 2 reps both again with slight spot, this time a nbit over enthusiastic and was practically huggin me from rep 1

Db lat raise

10 x 22lbers up 2 rep

9 x 22lbers up 1 rep

9 x 22lbers up 1 rep

This would normally be end of delts but i've been dying to test out the gym 80 seated press so i did.

9 x p6 drop 3 x p4

10 x p4 drop 4 x p2 drop 4 x nothing but machine.

I was fcuked by this point, couldnt even lift the poxy machine handles with no weight affixed! lol


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Yesterdays diet fully updated.

Today i probably wont have time to log but its all clean, all prepared and all packed fear not!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

20 mins cardio done this morning on empty.

This will be getting done 3 x a week on my 'off' days (weds / sat / sun)


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

The Iron said:


> 20 mins cardio done this morning on empty.
> 
> This will be getting done 3 x a week on my 'off' days (weds / sat / sun)


Good idea - keep the metabolism stimulated to help assimilate more protein into muscle and keep the blubber deposits low, too.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Yup agree mate - i tried the dirty bulking / no cardio and dbol diet early this year, took me 10 weeks to 'normal' fat levels again via a cut.

Now its 95% clean food, try and sperate carbs / fats as much as possible and cardio on empty 3 times a week - low intensity and for between 20-30 minutes.

Makes me feel better in general well being doing a smidge of cardio too.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Back and tri's later - looknig forward to it.

Diet today so far

meal 1

95g oats

3 whole eggs / 5 whites

spoonful of honey

few strawberrys

meal 2

3 x wholemeal pittas

200g chicken

handful of spinnach


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Where's the McMuffin?? LOL!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Probably half way dow a fat office workers neck mate. No more 'treat' meals untill saturday - going out with mrs to a grill house.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good lad! I'm looking forward to saturday! get to have about 500g of carbs  Might up it though this weekend


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Last nights training was to put it mildly - friggin ace.

*in thick yank accent* 'Theres a storm coming boys'

What films that out of? Any way on to my training with a nice full right up.

*BACK / TRI'S*

DB Row

12 x 50lbers

12 x 72lbers up 7lb per DB

8 x 85lbers up 5lb per DB

6 x 95lbers up 5lb per DB

These felt awesome, nice squeeze at top with a slight hold.

Lat pulldowns

12 x p5

13 x p9 up 1 rep

8 x p13 up 1 peg

6 x p14 down 1 peg

These also went well, every rep was brought to chest and held there for a moment before slowly letting the bar go back up. I dropped the last 'heaviest' set down a peg as i was ego lifting and they were not going to chest and being held on this set last week.

Wide seated cable row

15 x 35kg

15 x 55kg p 5kg and 3 reps

12 x 60kg up 10 kg

10 x 60kg up 10 kg, down 2 reps

Really liking these, as per the pulldowns, bar brought in to body and held for a second with a nice squeeze before slowly easing back to start position.

CGBP

20 x bar (20kg)

12 x 52.5kg up 2.5kg

8 x 62.5kg up 2.5kg

10 x 72.5kg up 2.5kg + 4 reps!! ( spotter but assisted only last rep)

Well it seems my CGBP is finally moving again which is nice. made som nice progress and the last set i well suprised myself on. It really helps mentally to have a spotter there it seems on these for hte last heaviest set - will collar someone for the job next week also.

Incline Skulls

20 x 17.5kg up 4 reps ( only a warm up set but the pump was feelnig nice so i carried on lol)

12 x 27.5kg up 5kg

12 x 27.5kg up 5kg

10 x 27.5kg up 5kg down 2 reps

Pressdowns

20 x 30kg

12 x 55kg up 5kg

12 x 55kg up 5kg

10 x 55kg DROP 10 x 30kg up 5kg and down 2 reps - cracked out a dropset to make up for it lol.

Overall i was well pleased with today, heres to some tidy quad progress tonight.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

what time was you training last night, i was down muscle works until about 8.00 last night


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in there about 4.45 mate, stright from work. Leave about 5.45 - 5.50.

Probably jsut left as you came in?

Have a good session? how come you were there?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice session there mate. I'm glad I'll be on the rebound when we meet up at righty's after xmas. I'll have some strength LOL!!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

im at the mrs all this week i have trained chest,back and shoulders so far and am planing on hitting hams and calfs tonight, its like a mini holiday except i still have to work


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Rack - cheers mate, still **** weak but still progressing so im happy.

Dan - ohh im in there tonight, might bump into you on the way out. I have quads / calves


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

so legs were not done friday, back was tender, wanted to let it recover

Hit them today, they are screaming.

*QUADS/Calves*

Squats

12 x 60kg

12 x 95kg up 2.5kg

8 x 110kg up 2.5kg

6 x 120kg up 2.5kg

Hacksquat machine plate load

15 x 85kg up 2.5kg

12 x 100kg up 10kg and 2 reps

6 x 120kg up 20kg down 2 reps

plate load Leg press

12 x 100kg

12 x 170kg

12 x 170kg

12 x 170kg

Quads fried.

Donkey calve raise

20 x 60lb

20 x 60lb

16 x 60lb

Training calves more as an afterthought at the moment, they were 18" last measurment and have got bigger since then , far out weighing the rest of me. Shame i cant get chest to grow like calves lol


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Took delviery of my Boditronics products on friday and cant rate them highly enough. Great value / high specification.

I have

1 x tub mass attack toffee flavour

2 x express whey (strawberry and choc orange)

1 x express carbs ( post workout carb blend)

I think im addicted to the toffee weight gainer lol

Anyway enough plugging - todays diet

meal 1

1.5 servings mass attack toffee (meets my macros spot on - sweet!)

1 apple

meal 2

pack of rice cakes (kallo organic jobbies)

200g roast chicken

meal 3

200g chicken

ceasar salad with a little dressing

1 teaspoons peanut butter

6 x fish oils

banana

meal 4

pack of rice cakes (kallo organic jobbies)

270g King prawns

pre workout apple

TRAIN

meal 5 PWO shake

60g express whey / 100g express carbs

meal 6

boiled sweet potatoes + normal potatoes (around 100g carbs, need to work out amounts of spuds later on calculator lol)

200g mince

onions

(whack into something vaguely resembling shepards pie, grill and eat)

meal 7

tub of quark

1 teaspoon of PNB

15ml flax oil

6 x fishoil caps


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i got some mass attack the other day and i like it to


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

its ace stuff mate. Where did you buy it? what flavour? toffee is the shizzle!

I was keeping an eye out for you in MW sunday, was in there bout 2pm doing quads / calves.

You know if your moving for sure yet?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont know m8, its insane what people expect you to pay for living in london its like 3rd more expensive then living in the out skirts


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

i know mate tell me about it, last time i rented privatley they wanted 650 for my 1 bed flat and that was literally a bargain, most were 750. that was over a year ago so i'd dread to think!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Another day, another training session complete, another step closer to my goals.

*Chest / Bi*

Flat Db press

15 x 35lbers

15 x 55lbers

12 x 65lbers up 2 reps

5 x 80lbers up 8lb per db, down 1 rep

4 x 80lbers

Hammer incline plate load press

13 x 27.5kg E/S up 2.5kg each arm, down 1 rep

9 x 32.5kg E/S up 2 reps

8 x 35kg DROP 6 x 20kg E/S up 2 reps + the drop

Incline Db flyes

12 x 25lbers

12 x 40lbers up 1 rep

12 x 40lbers up 2 reps

12 x 40lbers DROP 6 x 25lbers up 2 reps + the drop

Db pressing was ok, not too chuffed with how this is progressing but hey ho it IS progressing slowly so cant moan. Will be alternating with dips every other week from now methinks, see if that helps. PLeased with the hammer press and fly progress and adding the drop sets brought a whole new intensity to whole workout

Straight BB curls

12 x 17.5kg

10 x 27.5kg up 5kg down 3 reps

6 x 32.5kg up 4.5kg down 2 reps

6 x 32.5kg DROP 6 x 17.5kg up 2.5kg + the drop

Db curls

14 x 25lbers up 2 reps

7 x 40lbers

10 x 35lbers DROP 10 x 13lbers lol! up 1 rep + the drop

Preacher cable curls

12 x p3

10 x p3 DROP 6 x p1 dpwn 1 rep + the drop

8 x p3 DROP 9 x partials peg 1 up 2 reps + the partials

Didnt have my micro plates for BB curls so had to go up in 5kg jumps, didnt do too bad, some nice progress. Db cursl however remained static pretty much so whacked a drop set in, 13lbers eh? LMFAO the felt like ton weights. Preacher curls again were not bad, arms were smashed and pumped to hell by time i finished, i left the gym a happy man.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

I need to say that the healthy shepards pie my missus knocked up for my PPWO last night was sexual

It simple had a 50/50 mix of mashed sweet potato / normal potato

Mince underneath which she cooked in a little beef stock with water and onions.

That was it, plain simple and fecking delicious, i could have eaten 4 more plates of it!

OK so onto todays diet and diet in general.

I have decided to only use the massattack shake for breakfast. This is the only time for me when quick convienient drinkable calories would benefit. It means i get and extra 45mins sleep every week day. may not sound alo but its the differnece between feelnig tired or rested. The breakdown of mass attack fits my morning macros perfect if i have 1.5 servings too.

Today

meal 1

1.5 sevings mass atack

few strawberrys

meal 2

200g roast chicken

pack of rice cakes

meal 3

200g roast chicken

ceasar salad using a litttle dressing

3 teaspoons of peanut butter

1 banana

meal 4

200g chicken breast

pack of rice cakes

pre workout nana

TRAIN

meal 5 PWO shake

60g express whey / 100g express carbs

meal 6

200g chicken breast

125g basamati rice

meal 7

tub of quark

20 ml flax oil

8 x fishoil caps

or possibly a chicken omlette with some veg in it and some fishoils not sure yet.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Stop it mate, you got me drooling about that pie!!!

Nice progress too


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have started using mass attackfor breakfast aswell now that im cutting


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

John - lol it was luvverly! I will post pics next time just for you so you can lick the monitor. Guilt free then - no cals.

Thanks mate, slow but steady, my chest i poxy mate, i'm at a loss with it, i think its time i started dipping, despite being crap at it i think its needed. Will probably struggle with B/W to start with. 16st1lb as of yesterday morning.

Dan - Have you been watching me through my bedroom window again ? I thought we agreed you'd stop doing that? first the same weight gainer, now you using it for brekky too?  

Its great stuff and very convienient for brekky. So your cutting now? how long for mate? using any cutting meds? you on cycle?

Good luck.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

16st 1lb!!! Man, I'm gonna feel tiny when I see you at righty's after xmas


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

not at the moment, i have cut my carbs by 50% and am drinking green tea thats it until the weight stops then i will add in cardio fat burners and carb cycling im using igf on workout days but thats it for the time being until my strength starts to drop then i will add in var


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Right 20 mins cardio done this morning.

Diets been s- a - weet for a while now, big / clean and a 'cheat' twice a week (steak and chips or summit - mmmm yum)

Training last night went well.

*Shoudlers / calves*

Behind Neck press

15 x 30kg

13 x 47.5kg up 1 rep and 2.5kg

8 x 57.5kg up 2.5kg

9 x 67.5kg - spotter handing forward the bar up 1 rep and 2.5kg

6 x 72.5kg - ditto up 2.5kg down 2 reps on last week

Seated Db press

12 x 50lbers up 5lbs each arm

9 x 60lbers up 2 reps

6 x 72lbers DROP 9 x 35lbers matches last week but with practically no spotting this week + added drop

Db lat raise

10 x 25lbers up 3lb per arm

10 x 25lbers + 10 DROP 10 x 13lbers up 3lb per arm + drop

10 x 25lbers + 10 DROP 10 x 13lbers DROP 10 x 2.5kg plates up 3lb per arm + drops

Standing calve raise

12 x 50kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 110kg

12 x 140kg

12 x 170kg

went for less reps per set / more weight this week on the calves. Just keeping the stimulated TBH.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

feeling a little tired today sitting at desk, i think its down to the office being so warm. Just hijacked the aircon and turned it to cool instead of heat.

Night off tonight anyhow, lots of food and shovelling python ****s longer and just as thick as my arm


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i bet all the girls in your office are complaining about being cold though lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I bet they all look like they're smuggling peanuts


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Exactly - they are now all ' freezing' and 'dying of the cold' apprently:gun:

Nothing here worth looking at rack trust me!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Back / tri's tonight.

Going to start deadlifting again after a lay off to concentrate getting my rows improved.

only light to ease back into it tonight, dont want to be cripple for days, doms kill you when you havent deaded in a while.

PLan is to get up and beyond my last best efforts on deads now i've layed off them as they plateaued


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

if i remeber your DL poundage was very respectable before you joined the dark side so i reckon the barbells will be bending soon


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

It wasnt bad mate, i had it at around 160kg for 3 sets of 6

pulled a double on 190kg.

Looking to get up and beyonf that over the next 6 months but will be taking it easy to get my groove again. WIll only be deading fortnightly also, alternating every other week with rowing.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You've done me on strength mate big time. I really need to start bulking LOL!!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Rack - Like you say though mate, its all about physique in this game, not how much we can lift. I class myself as weak TBH as when you train in a gym like muscleworks thats what you are lol! I tend to just ignore what everyone else is lifting and just aim to better mysself, no point in worrying how stronger someone is, that doesnt build me mass.

Right you ugly lot firstly good morning.

Secondly, i'm having a lazy day, couldnt be ****d cooking up food last night so todays protien in work is from 2 packs chicken breast ( medium size), 2 packs of prawns and 1 large pack of chicken breasts - meets macros perfic but is not ideal as it packet stuff with preservatives and 'stabilisers' ( although i cant see the wheels on it?). carbs from rice cakes.lotsof em. fats from, errrm lots of fish oils as its all i have on desk, i though i had PNB here, b*llocks.

So last nights session - As promised deads were kept light and easy as i have done them in about 4 months +.

*BACK / TRI*

Deads

12 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

8 x 115kg

6 x 125kg

Piece of ****, hardly broke sweat but feelnig it in back / traps this morning. Probably add 5 kg on each for a few weeks, then drop to adding 2.5kg's then when it really slows start adding 1kg at a time.

Lat pulldown

12 x p5

13 x p10 - up 1 peg and matched reps

9 x p 14 - up 1 peg and 1 extra rep

5 x p15 - p 1 peg, down 1 rep

went back up to peg 15 on last set this week, form solid, no swinging about like an ape. P15 onwards are twice the size of other pegs on the stack. Every rep on every set brought down to touch chest, nice pause / squeeze then back up.

Wide cable rows

15 x 35kg

12 x 60kg up 5kg

12 x 65kg up 5kg

12 x 65kg DROP 12 x 30kg up 5 kg, 2 reps and the drop set

Back session went sweet, glad ieased into the deads and only went light, was so tempting to start maxing again but sense prevailed.

onto tri's...

CGBP

20 x 20kg bar

12 x 55kg up 2.5kg and matched reps

8 x 65kg up 2.5kg and matched reps

10 x 75kg up 2.5kg and matched reps

wahoo, this is moving along nice, as per last week on the last set got a decent guy to spot, he only handed me bar out though, didnt touch one of the reps this week. Someone handing it out and jsut being there seems to make all the differnece, maybe its a confidence thing? hmmm.

Incline Skulls

20 x 17.5kg

10 x 32.5kg up 5kg, down 2 reps

9 x 32.5kg up 5kg down 3 reps

12 x 27.5kg up 2 reps

I forgot my micro plates so could only go up in a 5kg jump which proved too heavy after 2 sets to get anywhere near 12 reps per set, so dropped to last weeks weight on last set and bettered the reps.

Pushdowns

20 x 30kg

13 x 55kg up 1 rep

13 x 55kg up 1 rep

12 x 55kg DROP 12 x 35kg DROP 30 x 20kg up 2 reps + drops

Tri's were smashed. Decent progress made on CGBP and skulls so im happy.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Totally agree mate.

Nice strength on the lifts too. Well done for the progress?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers.

Sitting at 16st 3 or 4lb this morning empty (well sort of, i'm never fully empty)

Gonig to keep smashing through the weights / food for another few months then end of Jan have a nice cut.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

no such thing as a nice cut


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll second the above!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lol @ you too 'cutters'

Agreed bulking is more fun, its nice to see size increasing but cutting is for the greater good - stage 2 in the plan, reveal 'what lies beneath'.

I had good sucess with timed carb dieting last time which gaz done for me, great sucess infact.

I think im looking at going for a stint on carb cycling in jan to about 10% and then do a very lean bulk over the summer looking to add 5-6lb at most and hold 10%, then cut down further from there towards end of summer.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Decent leg sesion on friday. see below. nice progress made.

Starting new hours at work monday whcih means new training times.I'll be in muscle works as doors opend at 7am. train / shower / get on trian and in work by 9am. Out at

5pm and home to see the kids. If i trained after work i'd miss the eldest as shes in bed by 7pm for nursery next day, and the littlest fatty is usually asleep by then too.

training will be mon - friday as below

CHEST

LEGS (quads / hams)

ARMS

BACK

SHOUDLERS ( and calves)

OFF

OFF

Blatently stolen from a post by Kez about his split. SO thanks kez if you look in mate, fits really well with my life at the moment.

*QUADS / HAMS*

Squat

12 x 60kg

12 x 100kg up 2.5kg

8 x 115kg up 2.5kg

6 x 125kg up 2.5kg

Not bad, all had more in tank but all in due time, dont want torush and plateau.

Hacksquats

12 x 100kg up 15kg

8 x 120kg up 20kg

8 x 140kg up 20kg and 2 reps (spotter on hand incase i got stuck under machine - didnt need him though)

Leg press

12 x 180kg up 10kg

12 x 180kg up 10kg

12 x 180kg up 10kg

Standing ham curls (static hold at top)

12 x 10kg each leg

12 x 15kg each leg

lying ham curls ( all 1.5 reps per rep)

10 x p6

12 x p6

these were hard but awesome.

All in all good session, will be throwing some SLDL inot the mix on tuesday morning session.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

wAhoooooooo - nearly finished my theory section of level 2 gym instructor. Get that out the way so i can crack on with level 3 ASAP.

Areas i have left to do -

energy systems

basic nutrition

Sure they cant be any harder than the joints section! It nearly gave me a headache.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Rock and roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've passed all sections and just passed my MOCK theory paper with 56 out of 60.

Im off to eat a whole chicken to celebrate.

( then attempting to do the health an saftey section during the week / latest next weekend. )

IRONS medium term plan.

Get out of office job.

Get Mrs and kids out of London.

Get job in gym.

Train to be a PT ( at own expense ) whilst working in gym.

Pt at that gym if its readsonable rates / decent amount of clients

Once qualified ( no later than summer if i have my way) i'd like to work in an independent gym PT'ing ideally, the chains just take libertys with rates from what i've seen.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Judas priest! I've gone from mentally happy to mentally ottured in second. I have 115pages of health and saftey reading to do and about 10 exams on it, each one covering an indvidual area of it.

Still I suppose health and safety comes before anything these days, employers worried they will be liable etc etc.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

So everyone today i started trinaing at 7am and will do from now on every session.

ITs no secret my chest is p1ss weak, i cant seem to get it moving along so sat my **** down last night and worked out a game plan. Everything else is improving leaps and bounds, my chest however is not SO.......

Things i avoid normally becasue im sh1te at them-

barbell pressing

dips

These will now be staples, dips first, incline press second then some token flyes.

The dips will stay at bodyweight untill i get 4 x 15 then will get weighted.

The bench press will aim to be improved by 2.5kg weekly, minimum of 1kg weekly indefintely.

So today it started.

*CHEST*

dips

8

8

8

6

lol pretty naff but actually went better than expected. Nice open pal wide as the bars go dippin, chin on chest trying to get them as 'chesty' as possible.

Incline Bench press

15 x 20kg

15 x 30kg

12 x 40kg

8 x 50kg

6 x 55kg

Stayed light, focused on getting the plane of movment spot on and constant tension on chest. Weights crap admittedly but will be loaded weekly, time to stop avoiding my crap BB pressing, there must be weak points os they need to be fixed.

Incline DB flyes

12 x 25lbers

9 x 45lbers

9 x 45lbers DROP 9 x 25lbers DROP 12 x 13lbers

Seated machine flyes

15 x 55kg DROP 15 x 40kg DROP 15 x 25kg

DONE.

Chest felt better stimulated than it normally does so we will ride this out for 12 weeks min and see if it starts to make a difference. Hell i might even be able to dip with weight and not bench like a girl soon!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a good plan you've got there mate.

The dips will come, I couldn't do 1 a few months back now I do anything from 15 upwards each set.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah i need to get chest moving. I'm moving some reasonable weights on most other stuff barring chest - lol its the other way around for most gym goers, i've never been a chest and bicep 5 times a week man.

Dips felt good, training early am felt good.

Was some comedy gold with the morning trainers, they make me laugh when i catch bits of their conversations.

one of the guys is on well over a g of sust, god knows what else, and has about as much bodymass as my nan.

Another guy has a bad case of OCD and supersets all his moves with anitbacing anything within reach, including himself.

He brings 3 teas in the gym, each one gets 3 sugars put in each and he takes a sip from each one so they are all even when 'resting'.

Poor guy, i actually feel for him, must be awful to have a disorder like that.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

The Iron said:


> yeah i need to get chest moving. I'm moving some reasonable weights on most other stuff barring chest - lol its the other way around for most gym goers, i've never been a chest and bicep 5 times a week man.
> 
> Dips felt good, training early am felt good.
> 
> ...


Im not the best with chest to be honest mate I think a lot of it is down to form to be honest.

haha there is a guy at my gym, big (not built, mostly fat), balding and angry. Every movement is performed in an explosive, uncontrolled manner  I actually saw him trying to do kick ups with dumbells for some reason.................

When he does lat pull down (behind the back) he pulls it using his whole body and then smashes the bar at the top of his neck.

When he does leg press the machine is loaded with big, red plates prob about 4 per side but his legs move no more than a few inches accompanied by lots of loud grunting.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi mate,

Firstly thanks for popping in.

Im guilty of trying to lift weights too heavy all the time on chest mate i think and as you say end up using sh1te form, everything but chest coming into play.

Delaoded, doing the moves i avoid and going for form / stimualtion first forgetting the whole ' i can bench more than you' gym mentality.

Will aim to progress weekly and as long as this happens im happy.

All my other body parts i dont ego lift on and have built up to some okish weihgts used and got some good gains in mass so its time to shelve the ego ( which wasnt exactly big, i was shifting crap weights even with bad form lol)

I can literally feel my chest after today, its in pieces, i have a feeling DOMS will set in before bed.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was having a conversation about something like you mentioned with someone the other day.

I had a lad ask to train with me the other day, my partner wasn't there so I said sure.

He was asking me how I got big, I said it's cos I used to be a fatty. Then he told me he was putting 500mg sust and 400mg deca in a week.

He's about 10st. I asked him what he ate and it was the same old story. Hardly nothing.

I told him roughly what to eat and he said it would cost too much???

So he can afford to buy gear but not food???? The mind boggles.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

what does he mean it cost to much what does a few cans of tuna and a dozen egg whites a day cost plus a big economy pack of pasta


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's exactly what me and my mate said.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cant afford food but CAN afford gear which is useless without food?

hmmmm..

Theres lots of people like that though mate, its scary actually.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

More scary is the lad who trained with me was on 19


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Right legs this morning - good it was a killer doing them at 7am!

*LEGS*

Squats

12 x 20kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 102.5kg up 2.5kg

8 x 117.5kg up 2.5kg

6 x 127.5kg up 2.5kg

Plate load hacksquat

12 x 105kg up 5kg

8 x 125kg up 5kg

8 x 145kg up 5kg

Plate laod leg press / SLDL superset

10 x 200kg / 10 x 80kg - leg press up 20kg and down 2 reps, SLDL superset is new addtion so no marker here

10 x 200kg / 10 x 80kg - leg press up 20kg and down 2 reps, SLDL superset is new addtion so no marker here

<<insert 1 more set of these here next week, also insert large black coffee on way to gym!>>


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Some nice weights you're shifting there mate


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers mate, legs and back always been a strong point.

Squats have been deloaded though, i got up to 145kg x 6 a few months ago then got stuck. hoping to add 2.5kg weekly and go above and beyond it. Going well so far, every set every week feels like i have a rep or two more in tank.

Hacksquat machine i've only really started using since [email protected] showed me how awesome the one in muscleworks is. The weights are fying up on this weekly now.

Leg press - i was fooked this week, want 3 supsets out next week, bit dissapointed with those this week. Still i added 20kg though so aint all bad


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i'll be down there training back on sat and maybe delts on fri if your up for it


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi mate -

Delts are Friday morning, you up for it?

7am bright and early.

Cant train after work now due to new work hours meaning i'd never see kids if i did.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Firstly i'd like to thank santa for my early xmas present. After arms today i had a slug like vien crawling fron the top of my forearm to about halfway up my bi. Its the little things that make us happy, my BF isnt that low, i'm retaining water from last nights cheat meal ( chicken tikka jalfrezi - god bless you indian delvery guy) so was chuffed. Never seen it before even after my last cut ( only went donw to 13% still fat by bodybuilding standards).

Anyway enough about how easily pleased i am, its disappeared again now and hopefully in feb / march my body will be a mass of viens, planning on cutting well below 10% starting Jan.

This morning - 7am.

*ARMS*

CGBP

25 x 20kg

12 x 57.5kg up 2.5kg

8 x 67.5kg up 2.5kg

10 x 77.5kg up 2.5kg ( spotter handing out bar, not actually assiting reps though)

6 x 85kg ( spotter assited rep 6)

these felt ace this morning so went for another set

Incline Skulls

16 x 17.5kg

12 x 30kg - spot on weight this week, remember my micro plates

12 x 30kg - spot on weight this week, remember my micro plates

12 x 30kg - spot on weight this week, remember my micro plates

up to 32.5kg for 12's next week methinks

Pressdowns

20 x 30kg

14 x 60kg up 5kg and 1 rep

12 x 60kg up 5kg

12 x 60kg DROP 12 x 40kg DROP 20 x 27.5kg up 5kg / 5kg / 7.5kg on drops

Sh1te, running out of time and need to do BI's so

BB curls

15 x 17.5kg up 3 reps

12 x 27.5kg up 2 reps

7 x 30kg - better weight, wasnt ready for 32.5kg last week/

now really strapped on time so...

Standing cable curls

10 x p4 DROP 8 x p2

10 x p4 DROP 9 x p2 DROP 9 x p1

Bi'd neglected a bit this week but felt more worked than they usually do from more volume..hmmmm the mind ponders.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done on the veins mate.

Nice to see strength going up too.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Finally mate!

legs and back were my only strong points, i used to go half hearted on everything else.

Since i've been busting my balls on arms, shoudlers and chest they are coming along finally.

Man i cant wait to meet that vein in person and have it hanging out full time next year - LOL i was so chuffed this morning - sad really i suppose but feck it, cheered me up!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry fella i will be in north london on fri morning next time im staying down my gf's i will give you a text


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sad, I get well giddy when I train, cos of the veins that show up.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah deffo [email protected] mate, session overdue. I think i pussied out with ilness on last one.

Friday mornings delt morning give me a shout.

RACK- yes mate, its the simple things that keep us happy. Actually looking forward to ripping right down end of Jan, i enjoyed dieting last time.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Try doing it for nearly 10months mate, it's not much fun then haha


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

you love it!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Right back went very well this morning! Cant wait for shoulders tomorrow - the 36kgers will be pressed after some behind neck pressing.

*BACK*

Db row

12 x 50lbers

12 x 85lbers - up 13lb each db

8 x 95lbers - up 10lb each db

7 x 100lbers - up 5lb per db and up 1 rep

Pulldowns

12 x p6 - up 1 peg

13 x p11 - up 1 peg

7 x p15 - up 1 peg

5 x p15 DROP 8 x p12 DROP 10 x p8 - static / added drops

Wide grip seated row

15 x 35kg

12 x 65kg - up 5kg

12 x 70kg - up 5kg

10 x 75kg DROP 10 x 55kg DROP 10 x 40kg - up 10kg on first drop / 15kg on second and added 3rd drop


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done on the progress again mate


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers mate - things going very well at the moment.

Rest is optimal now finally for the first time in 6 months. Bloody kids! LOL+


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

*Shoudlers*

Behind neck press

20 x 20kg extra warm up set added

15 x 35kg up 5kg, only warming up.

13 x 50kg up 2.5kg

10 x 60kg up 2 reps + 2.5kg

10 x 70kg up 1 rep + 2.5kg

6 x 75kg up 2.5kg

Seated Db press

12 x 55lbers up 5lb per DB

8 x 65lbers up 5lb per DB

6 x 80lbers ( yes, the 36kgers hehe ROCK AND ROLL!) up 8lb per Db

Db lat raise

14 x 25lbers up 4 reps

10 x 30lbers DROP 10 x 15lbers up 5lb and 2lb

8 x 30lbers DROP 8 x 15lbers DROP 12 x 2.5kg weight plates up 5lb / 2lb / 2 reps

DElts smashed, cant move arms over shoulders, had to lie down on side to sort of try and pour PWO shake in roughly right direction.

Mirror confirms delts / traps flying along now.

ROCK ON.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done on the lifts mate.

Look's like it's all coming together nicely.

Are you using AAS at the min?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi mate -

yeah

low dose test p / tren ace. Just started week 4.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Weigh in this morning 16st 9lb.

This mornings workout was ok, working on my weak **** chest so have added dips which im sh1te at and focusing on incline bench ( also sh1te at)

*CHEST*

Dips

1 set warm up with 80kg on dip machine then onto

10 x BW up 2 reps

9 x BW up 1 rep

9 x BW up 1 rep

6 x BW - static

not too bad, up reps and im heavier this week than last so happy. Will be happier when i can crack out 15 reps, thenn i'll start weighting these.

Incline BB Bench

15 x 20kg

15 x 35kg up 5kg

15 x 45kg up 5kg and 3 reps

10 x 55kg up 5kg and 2 reps

7 x 60kg up 5kg and 1 rep

Weight shifted admittedly poxy but going up weekly. Going for higher reps on these for a while so i can focus on getting 'in the groove' of them. BB bench has always felt awkward, its feeling good for a change at the moment.

Incline DB flyes

12 x 25lbers

10 x 45lbers up 1 rep

10 x 45lbers up 1 rep

Machine flyes

10 x 65kg

10 x 60kg DROP 10 x 45kg DROP 15 x 30kg up 5kg on all sets.

Nothing grounds breaking here, chest is my weakest part by far, time to change that.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

For sale - large tesco bag full of irons chest / stomach / back hair.

Ideal for duvet / pillow filler and very good insulation for winter months.

Also could possilby convert into a shag pile rug or 'fur' coat ( mind out for animal rights activists though, they will throw red paint at you, im a rare species of wookie.)

Legs this morning

*LEGS*

Squats

12 x 20kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 105kg up 2.5kg

8 x 120kg up 2.5kg

6 x 130kg up 2.5kg

Going up steady, another 2.5kg next week should go on with ease.

Plate load Hacksquats

12 x 110kg up 5kg

8 x 130kg up 5kg

8 x 150kg up 5kg

Seated plate laod ham curls / seated plate load leg extensions

15 x 20kg / 15 x 20kg

15 x 25kg / 10 x 25kg

Man, this leg extension is SH1TE. Bad ROM, and genrally feels crap. Back to old fatihful peg load one next time.

PLate load leg press

35 x 100kg

35 x 100kg

Bit of variation and some higher reps for a change. Felt sick as a dog after second set.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FPMSL!!!!!

Looks like it's all coming together nicely mate


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lol it took 2 bottles of 'veet for men', and £10 worth of mach fusion blades to get my smooth. The razors resembled forks after.

RE the leg extensions - The plate load one is awful, just doesnt feel right to me, you cant use any respectable weight, which TBH would not pose a problem for me anyhow. What DOES pose a problem is the bad ROM and the fact that none of the weight seems to get distributed onto quads? Horrid thing.

Back to old faithful peg load rusty thing in corner with nice size stack on it, thats gets the quads stimulated no fail.

The plate load seated ham curl on the other hand is AWESOME. Each rep doen with a nice hold at peak contraction and these are GREAT.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

OK arms this morning.

went well, arms must have been touching 17" this morning, they were fit to burst. Supersetted everything to get whole workout in.

*ARMS*

CGBP / BB CURLS

20 x bar / 20 x bar

12 x 60kg / 12 x 17.5kg

10 x 70kg / 12 x 27.5kg

8 x 80kg / 10 x 30kg

4 x 90kg / 10 x 32.5kg

bi work felt easy after the CGBP, i liked this superset

Incline Skulls / DB curls

20 x 17.5kg / 15 x 15lbers

14 x 30kg / 10 x 25lbers

14 x 30kg / 12 x 25lbers

14 x 30kg / 8 x 30lbers

db work felt hard??! arms pumped to high heaven after tri work and bi work was forced through the burning sensation. Hopefully get db's up a bit higher next week.

Pressdowns / Cable curls

25 x 30kg / 25 x 25kg

11 x 65kg / 12 x 35kg

10 x 65kg / 12 x 40kg

12 x 60kg / 12 x 40kg

Again bi work felt bastard hard after tri work, more down to the burn already in arms. Aim to up the bi weights next week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice session, I like super setting my arms. Makes them feel huge


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, need to get acustomed to it though stamina wise so bi's can get full brunt.

Tri's used to be a weak areas but are now coming up nicely as are delts.

chest is my new focus as mentioned in previous posts. Im doing all the things i used to avoid for it in a bid to get the bastard thing huge.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

This morning -

*BACK*

Deadlifts

12 x 60kg

12 x 105kg up 5kg

8 x 120kg up 5kg

6 x 130kg up 5kg

Barely broke sweat, tempting to start piling on weight but want to build back into these gradual so i dont plateau too early.

Lat pulldowns

15 x p6 up 3 reps

15 x p11 up 2 reps

8 x p15 up 1 rep which was an iffy rep if im honest

6 x p15 up 1 rep

These have slowed but a rep here and there every week for now will do. The pegs from p15 onwards are double the size so its gets tricky from here on in.

Wide seated row

15 x 35kg

12 x 70kg up 5kg

12 x 75kg up 5kg

10 x 80kg up 5kg

These feel ace, loving this move at the moment.

No drop sets today on main work, they have been hammered last few weeks. Threw in a few stright arm pulldowns as a finisher.

Stright arm pulldowns

15 x p4

12 x p8

8 x p9 DROP 6 x p7

Back wrecked. Awesome.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Shoulders from Sat.

*Shoulders*

Behind neck press

15 x 20kg

15 x 40kg up 5kg

13 x 55kg up 5kg

8 x 65kg up 5kg

4 x 75kg ??? WTF? up 5kg down a fair few reps?

6 x 77.5kg ahhh thats better up 2.5kg matched reps.

Seated Db press

12 x 26kg up 1kg

9 x 30kg up 1 rep

6 x 38kg spot up 2kg

Lateral raises

15 x 10kg

10 x 12kg DROP 8 x 8kg DROP 7 x 6kg

6 x 14kg DROP 6 x 10kg DROP 6 x 8kg DROP 15 x 4kg

Chest from this morning

*Chest*

Dips

10 x 80kg machine warm up

12 x BW up 2 reps

10 x BW up 1 rep

9 x BW

7 x BW up 1 rep

Incline bench

20 x 20kg up 5 reps

15 x 40kg up 5kg

12 x 50kg up 5kg

8 x 60kg up 5kg

5 x 65kg up 5kg

Machine flyes

12 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

X overs

15 x p3

15 x p4

10 x p4 DROP 15 x p2

12 x p4 DROP 15 x p2


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Legs this morning - fecking great workout. I'm in tatters.

*LEGS*

Squats

12 x 30kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 110kg up 5kg

8 x 125kg up 5kg

6 x 140kg up 10kg

4 x 160kg!!!!!!!! PB. up err..30kg but down 2 reps lol

Plate laod hacksquat

12 x 120kg up 10kg

8 x 140kg up 10kg

6 x 160kg up 10kg

Leg press

12 x 200kg up 2 reps

12 x 200kg up 2 reps

Seated plate load leg curl

15 x 20kg

15 x 20kg

15 x 20kg

All with nice hold at top and squeezing hams.

Weight whacked on all over the shop. SWEET!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hi guys, still here, still getting stronger / bigger and still ontrack.

Havent bothered updating daily with workouts etc as no one really reads it anyway lol

heres todays legs sess at 7am for anyone who does read

*LEGS*

squats

12 x 30kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 115kg up 5kg

8 x 140kg up 15kg

4 x 150kg up 10kg down 2 reps

Didnt feel comfortable going for 160kg on another set without a spotter after getting 8 out with 140kg. There was no decent spotters lurking, only newbie looknig types and i've learnt my lesson many times asking them to spot!! Might change my leg day to Wednesdays as theres a few decent guys down in the leg bit then who help out.

plate load hacksquats

12 x 125kg up 5kg

8 x 160kg up 20kg

6 x 175kg up 15kg

pleased with these, 5 plates a side by xmas if it kills me.

Plate load leg press

12 x 210kg up 10kg

12 x 210kg up 10kg

10 x 210kg up 10kg

Seated plate load leg curls

12 x 30kg up 10kg down 3 reps

12 x 30kg up 10kg down 3 reps

12 x 30kg up 10kg down 3 reps

And this is the wreck i looked after all that lot, soaked in sweat and friggin knackered.

May not look like much to alot of weight to the bigger guys here but its alot for me!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Trying to work focus on improving back width at the moment and heres a quick shot i took the weekend.

Again nothing impressive to the competitors etc here but im making decent gains.










Due a nice cut come end of Januaryish.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You've changed your shape loads from the last time you were that weight mate. Well done!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers mate. Yeah been keeping food 95% clean and working my **** off. Still fine tuning what works for me nutrition wise, but its a marathon rather than a sprint this hobbie.

I'll sling my morning back workout up in a little while, made some decent improvments.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Still alive, still at it.

The gits at work have messed up my net access so i wont be on much im afraid.

Lost a bit of weight due to illness over last fortnight.

Hope you are all fit and well.

Adios for now


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello mate, long time no see!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi mate how do?

I'm still at it, just very short on spare time with xmas coming up.

How you doing good?

When you down in london next?

Hows DC training treating you?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Probably febuary now, maby jan im not sure to be honest.

I decided to go for a more conventional 6 day double split.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

6 day double split wtf is that????


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lmfao i gotta say wogi mate i was thinking the same as marsbar.

so twice a day 6 days a week? I hope you have some damn good recovery bud. More isnt always better. Infact most of the time the reverse is true.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

small random update -

Trained in the powermill, middleton with my mate wes on saturday. Had a blinder of a a session that involved wes / myself / another friend group hugging around a mouldy sick bucket gagging and breathing like 90 year olds with lung worm.

Went nice and simple, 3 working sets + warmups

underhand pulldowns to positive fail + forced reps + negs

Shoudler press to positive fail + forced reps + negs

Deads done with 1 RM weight in rest pause fashion. Managed to crack 200kg barrier for 3 reps so was pleased as punch with these.

Next main stop - 5 plates a side / 220kg.

Few more weeks of the sort of 'intro' pahse to HIT training then going onto either mentzers 4 day pre exhasut style jobby or blood and guts routine. Not sure yet.

Diet starts 1st feb. wahoo.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright mate, how's tricks? Well done on the DL's.

What you weighing now?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

17st 2lb mate. Bit bigger than last pics that were jsut under 17st. Bout same BF.

Looking forward to cutting. Got a 12-16 weeker planned starting 1st feb.

You cool? We will have to have a sess soon mate.

UPDATE - Im doing Yates blood and guts HIT routine. instead on 2 on 1 off im going for EOD. So every 9th day the routine gets repeated.

Starting it Sat, I'm loving the painn from HIT i've been doing so time to expand / fiddle and find a routine that works for me based on principles.


----------



## weseastham (Oct 6, 2007)

How did day one go?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

brutal mate.

I did 3 working sets for chest excluding warmups

1 set Inc bench + forced reps

1 set flat seated machine press + negs

1 set slight incline flyes ( no forced reps, got 16 reps on my own, too light)

same for bi's

Inc DB curls + forced reps

EZ curl + RP reps

Machine preacher + forced

left gym wthin 25 mins in agony.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

back and rear delts today - highlight being some reps on 210kg rack pull from below knee. In and out in about 30 mins as is now the norm.

5 working sets for back

1 working set for rear delts

Shattered. Chomping on chicken and rice cakes for PPWO.

Lowered carbs this week to around 350g to drop some water / ****e and am starting my carb cycling diet on Monday.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

goodluck with the diet


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

your alive! LOL!

Cheers mate!

Hows your training / diet going?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The progress you made last year is really good mate. Top Stuff, we'll have to meet up again sometime although you'll be throwing me about!!

I'm only 14st 7


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

this years will be better hehe

Cheers mate, yeah session sounds ace.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Back and rear delts smashed in today at 7am.

High carb day today. 300g from brown rice / oats in water. Diets been spot on, havent deviated at all. Loving it actually.

Day off tomorrow (except morning cardio), Low carb day.

General feeling - on top of the world.

Might throw some ECA in before morning cardio and training as of next week to help things along


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

save the eca until you need it, if its not broke ect


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Brutalised legs this morning in 6 working sets past fail (obviously did warm up sets). Cant walk around office properly now.

Heavy leg ex + RP reps ( 3/4 of stack but still far too easy, went well past desired rep range) All reps had a hold at top and nice slow controlled lifting / slow neg etc.

Plate load leg press - 275kg for 7 nice deep controlled reps. Wanted to RP some more reps out but no one was downstairs in leg room so opted against getting stuck under 11 x 25kg plates!

Squats - 8 x 115kg. LOL humbling when put last in quad workout. Weight is light to what i used to lift but after the other sets felt like a ton! Quads had deep ache on every rep, all reps ATG.

Plate load seated Leg curls - 8 x 45kg + 3 RP

SLDL - 8 x 110kg. Using straps on these now so i can sift focus from grip to activating hams. WOrked very well, weight bit light but will up gradual.

Standing calves raise -9 x 250kg stack + drop 220kg 4 reps. Will need to overload with midgets on shoulder pads soon, all reps are slow up AND down with a nice stretch / hold at top and bottom.

Feel knackered after that lot. Very low carb day yesterday on carb cycling, nice high carb day today.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

looking strong bro, any new pics (as i havent seen you for so long)


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers mate.

[email protected] i keep telling you mate my mrs wont let me send you the naked pics of me anymore, shes jealous.

On a more serious note, yeah i will have some updated ones soon mate.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

The Iron said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> [email protected] i keep telling you mate my mrs wont let me send you the naked pics of me anymore, shes jealous.
> 
> On a more serious note, yeah i will have some updated ones soon mate.


really, you let her send me naked pics why the double standards lol


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hahahaha i was waiting for that!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good stuff Iron,keep up the effort!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers mate will do!

Did a glute shot weds night though and its friggin killing me, probably shouldn't have trained legs through it but did. Made it worse, sore as hell and tender, **** cheek swollen. As usual everything clinically clean when i jabbed so not sure whats going on.. Probably jsut iffy shot. Will keep eye on it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Will be just an iffy shot mate I wouldn't worry.

Hopefully when I eventually go back on I'll be able to do delt shots again with them filling with puss


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

looks like its all going well mate


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Weight update 16st 4lb

Blub still sliding off fast. Cool.

Had the worst DOMS ever from fridays leg session and STILL have them.Shoulders are tender from the short sharp beating the were subjected to in Manchester.

Diet etc all bang on and flying along.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

oh **** cheek is fine too. Finally went down to normal size lol.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Also forgot to mention I met Ninepack briefly at the weekend, genuine nice bloke, couldn't be more helpful if he tried. Looking forward to joining his gym once it opens / we move to Manc.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done on the weight mate.

How come the move up to manchester?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers mate, still LOADS to go!I'll get some pics when I can be ****d. Scales and mirror are telling me what i want to hear at the mo so im happy.

Fed up with London, property is ridiculous, I need a 3 bed house for family mate, you try getting one of those for a decent price down here even in the ****hole area I live in. I can pick one up there in an ok area for £100k.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I see exactly what you mean buddy


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

up at 4.50am this morning for 45 mins cardio, then necked breakfast and made way to the gym.

Had my best chest / bi session to date, everything improved nicely, in and out quickly.

General feeling at the mo is on top of the world! I've been springing out of bed like a lunatic for morning cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a strange feeling being excited about morning cardio!!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

is indeed!

Off to the electric beach this evening to a) dry out angry hair removal spots B) try and get a tan so i dont look like whiter than kate moss's nostril in my next lot of pics.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

back hammered this morning, no cardio due as its a high carb day. Still noticing new minor things day in day out. Diets all spot on and going great!

Rock on.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What your current diet look like at the min mate?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Monday - OFF - low carb day

Tuesday - Chest and biceps - med carb day

Wed - Back and rear deltoids - High carb day

Thurs - OFF - low carb day

Fri - Legs - High carb day

Saturday - Shoulders and triceps - medium carb day

Sunday - OFF low carb day.

low - 275g protein / 95g carbs / 110g fat

med - 275g protein / 185g carbs / 40g fat

High - 275g protein / 300g carbs / 40g fat

Cardio done every morning for 45 min pre meal 1, except on high carb days.

Working like a dream.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice structure mate. I intend on doing something very much the same pretty soon.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Got someone decent doing my diet etc mate. Will be changing as I progress, i just keep him update with progress / how im feeling etc and he stays on top of it.  )

Very handy as training is my area, nutrition im not fully up to speed in TBH although im learning week in week out.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Rihgt ill update this mornings workout

MAN what a ****ing screamer! LEGS LEGS LEGS.

AS you know im doing HIT and normally only put up the working set past fail but im bored so will whack up warm ups as we.. First 2 sets are strictly easy warm ups. Bit hard to go past fail in the AM with no one in there to really spot.

*Leg extension *( its called dave 200 , how cool is that. Big dave.)

12 x p7

10 x p10

12 x p17 + 2 more reps after a 10 second rest

all reps had 2 second hold at top and slow negs.

*Plate load leg press*

12 x 125kg

10 x 190kg

6 x 300kg. Boom there she is. GET IN! Wantes that for a while

All reps deep / slow / controlled / no lock out

*Squats*

12 x 60kg

10 x 90kg

7 x 120kg

All deep as hell and controlled, no lock at top, keeping tension on quads. Man these are hard as a last move, weight moved is crap, stimulation is awesome as they are already exhausted

*Seated plate load leg curl*

12 x 20kg

10 x 30kg

9 x 45kg + 2 rest pause

slow controlled, hold at peak contraction. ouch.

*SLDL*

12 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

8 x 120kg

All on hammies, ouch.

*Standing calves raise*

12 x 80kg

10 x 150kg

10 x 260kg

RIght all done with a pause at top and bottom and big squeeze. Also i decided that the stacks not enough and am just putting weights on the handles you grip now too. added stack + 10kg as final set, still easy, stack + 20kg next week.

Quick strip in changing room confirmed all on track. looking good. Legs are..well put it this way they wont be a problem.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

which leg press did you use?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

hi mate, the third one along, one nearest the leg extension. Its the best one mate although a little harder than the others.

Everything on track, under 16st now, official weekly weigh in tuesday so will wait till then to put weight up.

Cardio done this morning as usual, brekkie then off to train.

Delts and tri's hammered. a week or two more on the 38kg DB's for shoulder press then its rolling out the 40's time.

Just munching PPWO.

2 days off now, am cardio only and both Very low carb days.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

The Iron said:


> *the third one along, one nearest the leg extension*.


is that the cybex one?


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah the one we use mate.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

That's the leg press I used .. agree its very good and much harder than most other leg presses I've used.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont like the back rest on that one though it is the best, i just couldnt use it after squats


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Weight update - 15st 12lb

so far so good. 17st 2 lb to 15st 12lb in 4 weeks.

Initial weight loss obviously consisted of alot of water + glycogen stores so im guessing it will slow down soon.

13 more weeks......

started ECA this week, currently at desk buzzing my tits off! lol

feeling a bit flat at mo but hey ho, cant have everything.

I'd like to stay lean all year round once this is done as TBH the past weeks and the next 13 are a waste of potential growth time + i wouldnt have to diet so hard for shows and lose any little muscle i friggin have lol. Still once i have ab's its easier to keep an eye on my condition, once your fat an extra little bit here and there goes un noticed! LMFAO.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

2 stone in 4 weeks .. good going mate.

my plan is to stay quite lean after the show .. this diet has made me realise how fat I actually was.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

na 18lb mate, alot of it water and glyogen depleting etc.

Looking much better though thingas shaping up. waist coming back lol.

Dropping tren out for mast ASAP, look like a acne ridden teen, its rank.

so will be test p / mast for duration now.

ok chest session this morning, inc bench went ****e, everything else up nicely.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sh1t mate, you'll be waisting away!!!

Massive well done!


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi rack, long way to go to get to where i want to be. 12.5 weeks to do it. jsut plain ol' ECA added for an extra kick at the momnet, once my low stockpile of that runs out i will be looknig at a t3/ low dose clen combo i think for the remaining duration.

Early night last night.

Helped ALOT.

Head back where it needs to be today, i've been all over the shop for last 2 days. Everything's remained spot on but head was ****ed.

Right back mutilated this morning. Some slight progress, nothing ground breaking. Everything up slightly. Rack wasn't free ( your popular mate, haha boom boom) so I matched last weeks rack effort but with full range dead's from floor.

Condition still getting better fast but still a long was to go. mini carb up on saturday, 390g of carbs in, lowered pro and fat that day. Interested to see how it goes.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

oh stopped off at electric beach last night to tan my pasty **** + burn off the spots lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm always free for you mate 

I can't wait to get on the sunbed again, just gotta wait for tattoo to properly heal


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

lol easy tiger you'll start the rumours again!

Makes me feel bit better having the odd bit of 'sun' during the winter. Rather go on holiday to somewhere sunny but not much chance at the mo so leccy beach will be my haven.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

shoudlers and tri's murderized this morning in about 35 mins.

Condition still improving fast, still miles to go. Still only running ECA at the mo.

Flat as a fart, cant wait to have a mini carb up tomorrow!!! Bring it on. Tomorrow dedicated to training legs and eating luvverly carbs


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

run theh eca for as long as you can .. if you throw everything in now you'll have nowhere to go if the fat loss starts to stall.

I hate that flat decarbed feeling


----------

